# Waxing Brush Alternative?



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

i waxed my board but i dont have a snowboarding brush or pad or whatever there called are there any alternatives like a common household item?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

just use a scotchbrite pad to structure


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

scotchbrite or you can go to the grocery store in the cleaning stuff aisle and grab a 2 dollar brush thing. mine is an oval brush with one side of the bottom has the hard blue bristles and the rest of the bottom is covered with the soft white ones. works great


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

scotchbrite pad is where its at. most people have these laying around. IMO does a better job then a brush, i just do a once over to make sure there isnt any lumps of wax other then that i let the first few runs do the structuring for me, i can ride 6-7 days out rather then 3-4 with this method. especially on the rather unusual shitty snow up here we have had early this season.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Fitzy said:


> i waxed my board but i dont have a snowboarding brush or pad or whatever there called are there any alternatives like a common household item?


any stiff nylon brush


----------



## Hanoihancock (11 mo ago)

Dawg Catcher said:


> scotchbrite pad is where its at. most people have these laying around. IMO does a better job then a brush, i just do a once over to make sure there isnt any lumps of wax other then that i let the first few runs do the structuring for me, i can ride 6-7 days out rather then 3-4 with this method. especially on the rather unusual shitty snow up here we have had early this season.


I recently waxed my board myself for the first time, used a scotchbrite pad to structure, and had the same experience. My board was faster than than it had ever been with a "professional" wax. I was still smoking my friends on the flats after six days of riding. I wonder if there is any downside to using scotchbrite?


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Hanoihancock said:


> I recently waxed my board myself for the first time, used a scotchbrite pad to structure, and had the same experience. My board was faster than than it had ever been with a "professional" wax. I was still smoking my friends on the flats after six days of riding. I wonder if there is any downside to using scotchbrite?


None


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Hanoihancock said:


> I wonder if there is any downside to using scotchbrite?


There’s always that fresh wax taste left on the pots


----------

